# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Historia botërore >  Pushtimi i Konstandinopojes, 29 Maj 1453

## King_Gentius

Nje nga ditet me te erreta te Helenizmit ishte pushtimi i Konstandinopojes nga Otomanet. Pas nje rrethimi te gjate, forcat osmane arriten te pushtojne kryeqytetin e Bizantit. Ne forcat osmane benin pjese dhe shume ushtare nga vendet e pushtuara, si greke, serbe, bullgare, dhe shqiptare. Qyteti u quajt Instambul nga britma e grekeve ne ushtrine osmane: Is tin poli=Brenda ne qytet. 

Ulubatli Hasan, nje ushtar me origjine shqiptare ishte i pari i cili vendosi flamurin turk ne Konstandinopoje. Mori mbi dhjete shigjeta ne trup para se te vdiste.

----------


## DYDRINAS

Para se te shkosh tek ky qe po e quan shqiptar po te kujtoj nje thenje te njohur ne te gjithe boten te nje personi te quajtur *Jorgos Scholarios*.
Papa i Romes i afroi ndihmen e vete dhe te te gjithe Kishes Katolike per te mbrojtur Konstandinopojen mirepo ndarja ishte aq e madhe sa Scholarios thoshte "*Me mire callmen turke se Papen"?!*
Ja se me cfare morali luftonin mbrojtesit e Konstandiopojes se famshme!

----------


## Toro

> Nje nga ditet me te erreta te Helenizmit ishte pushtimi i Konstandinopojes nga Otomanet. Pas nje rrethimi te gjate, forcat osmane arriten te pushtojne kryeqytetin e Bizantit. Ne forcat osmane benin pjese dhe shume ushtare nga vendet e pushtuara, si greke, serbe, bullgare, dhe shqiptare. Qyteti u quajt Instambul nga britma e grekeve ne ushtrine osmane: Is tin poli=Brenda ne qytet. 
> 
> Ulubatli Hasan, nje ushtar me origjine shqiptare ishte i pari i cili vendosi flamurin turk ne Konstandinopoje. Mori mbi dhjete shigjeta ne trup para se te vdiste.


Se pari mos "paso" politike greke ne forum. Bizanti nuk ishte helen. Ishte i helenizuar, por jo grek. Faktikisht, ne shekullin e XVII filloi te quhej Bizant. Me pare ishte Perandoria Romake e Lindjes. Sepse kishte gjuhe zyrtare greqishten nuk do te thote qe ishte grek. Ishte ne rradhe te pare teokrati dhe shtet fetar. Perandore bizantine kane qene nga gjithe fazma e popujve ne Ballkan.

Renia e Bizantit, eshte absurditet te thuash qe eshte si nga ditet me te erreta te helenizmit, per vete faktin se Bizanti ishte armiku me i madh i helenizmit. Filozofet e lashte greke, mrekullite e artit te lashte grek, shkrimet etj u zhduken nga prifterinjte e murgjit bizantine me fanatizem. Tempujt e zotave greke u gremisen dhe me materialet e tyre u ndertuan kisha e manastire. Veprat letrare dhe filozofike te antikitetit grek u zhduken nga faqja e dheut. Shpetuan fale dijetareve arabe, qe paten miresine ti ruajne keto vepra, ti perkthejne dhe me vone tua rikthejne rilindasve evropiane. Sa per shqiptaret, ne ate kohe ishin vete ne lufte me turkun, s'kishin perse te sherbenin ne nje ushtri e cila tre vjet me pare kishte rrethuar e mbajtur ne gjendje urie Krujen. Nese ka pasur individe tek tuk, nuk jane arsye per te bere pergjithesime.

Mund te themi se renia e Konstandinopojes ishte nje dite e zeze per Krishterimin ne pergjithesi dhe Krishterimin ortodoks ne vecanti. Akoma dhe sot e kesaj dite objekti kulti , kisha e monastire jane perdhosur e kthyer ne xhamira e muzeume. Persekutimi i te krishtereve nen zgjedhen osmane akoma nuk ka perfunduar.

----------


## King_Gentius

> mos "paso" politike greke ne forum. Bizanti nuk ishte helen


Nuk e shoh te pershtatshme te bej politike antigreke dhe te bejme lojra fjalesh. Konstandinopoja ishte qytet grek, ketu i vihet vule ketij muhabeti.

----------


## Hyllien

Konstandinopoja ishte Greke ashtu si "Agia Sophia" është Greke.

----------


## Albo

> Nuk e shoh te pershtatshme te bej politike antigreke dhe te bejme lojra fjalesh. Konstandinopoja ishte qytet grek, ketu i vihet vule ketij muhabeti.


Ato qe ke shkruajtur me lart nuk deshmon gje tjeter se sa pak e njeh historine e Bizantit, qyteterimit me te lavdishem dhe me jetegjate evropian. Historia e Bizantit dhe ato 1000 vjet nuk ishin vite te arta vetem per ata qe jetonin ne Konstandinopoje, por ishin vite te arta edhe per shqiptaret qe ngriten dhe akumuluan nje thesar te pacmueshem shpirteror. Prijesit shqiptare te Epirit ishin shtyllat kryesore te atij qyteterimi.

Prandaj lexoni me shume mbi historine e Bizantit perpara se te nxirrni "xhevahire" te tilla nga goja.

Albo

----------


## HaKeLBeRiFiNi

King_Gentius te rekomandoj te lexosh Historia e Ballkanit e shkruajtur nga Georges Castellan.
Me mir eshte te dish e mos flasesh sesa mos te dish e te .........

----------


## DYDRINAS

Ende shoh se per disa eshte shume e veshtire te dallojne ndryshimet ne terminologji.
P.sh. kur flitet per perandorine romake duhet te jete e qarte se qytetaret e asaj perandorie nuk ishin romake por ishin franceze,belgj,gjermane etj.Tjeter gje ishte se gjuha zyrtare ishte ajo romake.
Po ashtu per perandorine bizantine.
Qytetaret e asaj perandorie ishin greke,shqiptare,bullgare,serbe etj.
Dhe ketu gjuhe zyrtare ishte gjuha greke por kjo nuk do te thote se qytetaret e saj ishin greke?!
Perandore te saj kane qene perfaqesues te te gjithe popujve qe e perbenin ate pra jo vetem te grekeve.
Eshte nje gabim i madh kur konsiderohet perandoria bizantine si greke ngaqe gjuha zyrtare ishte greqishtja.

Pastaj renja e Konstandinopojes nuk ishte vetem katastrofe e grekerve sic ka deshire t'a paraqese dikush por ka qene nje katastrofe e te gjithe qytetareve te saj.
Kur te flitet per Konstandinopojen duhet te mbahet gjithmone parasysh se dhe per ne si shqiptare ajo ka qene nje katastrofe se bashke me te u rrenua dhe nje pjese e shpirtit dhe e kultures sone te krijuar ne shekuj nga qenja pjese e saj.

*Pra Konstandinopoja e Shen Sofia sa ishin greke ishin dhe shqiptare (jo vetem e atyre te Epirit por e te gjithe shqiptareve)!*

----------


## King_Gentius

Bizanti (qyteti) ishte koloni greke qe para se te behej kryeqytet i perandorise e te quhej Konstandinopoje. 

Nuk tha njeri qe perandoria bizantine lindi si shtet grek. Po elementi grek u be mbizoterues ne perandori. Me jepni NJE kuote nga ndonje historian qe thote te kunderten (vetem nje mjafton). Turqit e moren Konstandinopojen nga greket, dhe jo nga shqiptaret e as nga serbet, dhe ajo ishte qendra e kultures se tyre, prandaj 29 maj eshte dite e zeze per greket. 

Me thoni perpikmerisht per cfare sjeni dakort Hakelber se fraza komike dime te gjithe.
Na posto nje kuote ku thote Castellani ndonje gje te kundert nga ato qe thashe me lart.




> Mund te themi se renia e Konstandinopojes ishte nje dite e zeze per Krishterimin ne pergjithesi dhe Krishterimin ortodoks ne vecanti.


Ok, po Greket humben me shume sec humben te tjeret me renien e Konstandinopojes.




> "Agia Sophia" është Greke.


Emrin greqisht ja vune, sja vune ilirisht.   :djall me brire:

----------


## King_Gentius

> Qytetaret e asaj perandorie ishin greke,shqiptare,bullgare,serbe etj.
> Dhe ketu gjuhe zyrtare ishte gjuha greke por kjo nuk do te thote se qytetaret e saj ishin greke?!


Ok, po turqit e moren nga greket, jo nga shqiptaret, prandaj ishte humbje me e madhe per ta.

----------


## Labeati

King Gentius dhe te tjere,

Perandoria Romake e Lindjes (qe me vone u njoh edhe si Bizant), u krijua thjesht per menaxhimin e Perandorise Romake, dhe nuk ishte aspak produkt grek.

Kushtetute e ligje ishte e Drejta Romake, ligjet, funksionet dhe organizimi shoqeror e administrativ ishte kryekeput romak.

Gjuha shteterore zyrtare ishte latinishtja, ndersa greqishtja ishte gjuhe e dyte me shume e nje pjese te popullsise. Te gjitha lkigjet, tekstet zyrtare, shpalljet e qeverise e korrespondenca ishte ne latinisht deri nga mesi shek 7.

Ne shek e 7 ishte perandori Heraklit i cili nga presioni i popullsise greqishtfolese, shpalli gjuhe shteterore edhe greqishten. Por nderkohe ligjet ne fuqi ishin po ato te Romes e Justinianit te shek 5.

Nga ky moment fillon greqizimi gjuhesor i Perandorise Romake te lindjes. Nderkohe qe perberja e popullsise ishte shume etnike, me siriane, armene , greke, sllave, avare, hune bullgare etj., bile shumica e perandoreve jane me origjina siriane, armene etj.

megjithate nen efektin e largimit mes Lindjes dhe perendimit, armiqesive kishtare, dhe kulturore (Bizanti u ndikua nga kultura orientale, arabe, apo lindore, kujto shekujt te shkaterrimit te ikonave duke u konsideruar idhujtari ashti si muslimanet etj) pra nen rrethanat e reja mund te thuhet se Bizanti pat influence te madhe greke, po kurrsesi nuk mund te konsiderohet Perandori Greke.

Madje renia e Kostandinopojes eshte edhe shkaterrimi perfundimtar i Perandorise se Shejte Romake, megjithese e shperfytyruar.

Megjithate pushtimi i Kostandinopojes ishte humbje e rende per Krishterimin perballe nje agresioni islamik qe kishte filluar ne shek e 6 me sulmet arabe ne Afriken e veriut dhe ne Europen Jugore, po edhe ne Azine e mesme, e duke vazhduar me turqit mongole te cilet ishin nje "setback" i vertete per Europen per disa shekuj duke ju kushtuar popujve europiane shume sakrifica dhe vuajtje kunder kesaj fuqie agresive.

Si pasoje kur turqit iken ne shek e 19 e lane vendin shume me keq se sa e gjeten, dhe pasojat e sundimit brutal, injorant e percares turk vazhdojne edhe sot.

----------


## Labeati

Pak me shume informacion per renien e qytetit:

Kostandini IX (perandor) e mbeshteti cdo shprese ne ndihmen e perendimit. Keshtu me 12 dhjetor 1452 (5 muaj para katastrofes finale) kardinali Isidor ish-metropolit i Rusise shpalli ne shen Sofi bashkimin e kishave  dhe beri sherbimin sipas ritit roman.

Mirepo populli bizantin u zemerua tej mase , dhe kjo urrejtje per latinet u shpreh nepermjet fjaleve te nje funksionari te larte te perandorit "Do te doja me mire te shihja ne mes te qytetit çallmen turke sesa mitren latine". Sa me shume afrohej casti i mbrame aq me shume forcohej tendenca e pajtimit me turqit si e keqe me e vogel ndaj nenshtrimit ndaj Romes.

Keshtu ne ditet e para te prillit 1453 Mehmeti bashkoi ushtri te madhe nen muret e qytetit. Bizantinet kishin vetem 5.000 mbrojtes vendas dhe 2.000 te huaj. Berthama e forcave perendimore perbehej nga 700 gjenoveze nen komanden e Justinianit qe mberriten ne 2 galera pak para rrethimit duke ngjallur shpresa tek bizantinet.
Mendohet qe forcat sulmuese ishin 10 here me shume.

Me 20 prill u ndez nje beteje detare ku turqit u shpartalluan, duke mbushur me kurajo te rrethuarit.
Me 22 prill Mehmeti filloi bombardimi nga deti e toka i qytetit. Perandori bizantin u be shembull, ai qendroi bashke me luftetaret i vendosur te vdiste per kauzen e tij.

Shume sulme te egra turke deshtuan duke luhatur besimin turk. Por mbas 7 javesh rrethim-bombardim muret e qytetit kishin shume te çara. Çasti final po afrohej.

Me 29 maj Mehmeti urdheroi sulmin final. Pak me perpara te krishteret latine e greke, kryen se bashku ne shen Sofi ceremonite e fundit fetare. Pas meshes luftetaret u kthyen ne pozicione dhe deri ne oret e vona te nates perandori inspektoi vete fortifikatat.

Beteja filloi heret ne mengjes. Qyteti u sulmua nga 3 krahet. Mbrojtesit u rezistuan per shume ore.
Atehere sulltani hodhi ne sulm rezerven e tij, repartet e jeniçereve, dhe keta ushtare te zgjedhur mbas nje beteje te ashper kapercyen mbi mure.
Ne castin vendimtar Justiniani qe luftonte perkrah perandorit u plagos rende dhe u largua nga fusha e luftes. Kjo shkaktoi konfuzion dhe e shpejtoi renien.
Kostandini XI luftoi dhe vdiq ashtu sic deshironte - duke luftuar.

Tre dite e tre nete vazhduan plackitjet qe sulltani u kishte premtuar ushtareve. U shkaterruan vlera te pallogaritshme, monumente arti, doreshkrime te cmuara, objekte kulti.

Mehmeti II hyri solemnisht ne qytetin e pushtuar. Kostandinopoja u be kryeqytet i Perandorise osmane. Perandoria Bizantine pushoi se ekzistuari.

----------


## Toro

> Interesante, ku e ke lexuar kete?


Rastesisht, qellon qe shkollen e mesme dhe te larten ti kem bere ne ....Greqi! Dicka kam mesuar ne keto vite si per Historine e Greqise, ate te Bizantit etj....Shprehja  "Bizanti nuk eshte grek, por u helenizua" ( Origjinal ne greqisht: To Vizandio dhen einai elliniko, alla ellinise") nuk eshte e imja, por e kam degjuar nga profesori i   LETERSISE  DHE I THEATRIT NE EPOKEN E BIZANTIT, ( lende te cilen e kam pasur ne vitin e dyte te shkolles se larte). Zoteria quhet Panos Panajotunis dhe ka botuar nje sere librash mbi letersine greke dhe ate bizantine.

Por tek ty po shoh "tmerrin" qe shihin bashkestudentet e mi greke, kur nje profesor i tyre grek, u vinte ne dyshim helenizmin e Bizantit, madje e shpallte ate armik te Helenizmit....Te tjera gjera u mesonin sic e sheh ne shkolle te mesme, te tjera ne te larten!

----------


## King_Gentius

Po ta bej e njehere pyetjen e shpresoj kete here mos ma editosh postin  :djall me brire:  




> Renia e Bizantit, eshte absurditet te thuash qe eshte si nga ditet me te erreta te helenizmit, per vete faktin se Bizanti ishte armiku me i madh i helenizmit. Filozofet e lashte greke, mrekullite e artit te lashte grek, shkrimet etj u zhduken nga prifterinjte e murgjit bizantine me fanatizem. Tempujt e zotave greke u gremisen dhe me materialet e tyre u ndertuan kisha e manastire. Veprat letrare dhe filozofike te antikitetit grek u zhduken nga faqja e dheut. Shpetuan fale dijetareve arabe, qe paten miresine ti ruajne keto vepra, ti perkthejne dhe me vone tua rikthejne rilindasve evropiane.


Nga e ke gjet keto gjera qe thua kunder bizantit?

Toro e Labeat e kompania, e thame nje here qe perandoria romake e lindjes nuk lindi si perandori greke, por nga fundi i saj, ishte shume me greke sec ishte ne fillim. Asnjeri nga ju nuk e ka adresuar kete;te gjithe flisni per fillimin e perandorise, ndersa une po flisja per fundin. Lexoni ca shkruaj pastaj pergjigjuni.

----------


## detiad

ne qofte se konstandinopoja ishte qytet grek, ather edhe ti je grek e ske pun te nje forum Shqiptar.
Ska mundesi qe greket e sotem te ken nje prejardhje prej atyre njerzve te zgjuar
qe ishin ather. greket jan njerzit ma te kqij te evropes jane shum nacionalista dhe mundohen qe shqiptaret ti mbajne sa me poshte qe te munden
Dhe historine e kan ma shume te vjellur se sa te vertet.
Dhe pa turpsine ma te madhe vendose flamurin shqiptar,a e din ti se cdo gja te mire qe e kane shqiptaret ne nje histori shum te lashte greket i bien mohit a thua se shqiptarel dolen nga toka ne shekullin e 20'te.

----------


## King_Gentius

Detiad, greket e lashte theshin nje fraze te bukur: Shum "taka taka" e ben njeriun malaka   :pa dhembe:

----------


## Nico11

> Pak me shume informacion per renien e qytetit:
> 
> Kostandini IX (perandor) e mbeshteti cdo shprese ne ndihmen e perendimit. Keshtu me 12 dhjetor 1452 (5 muaj para katastrofes finale) kardinali Isidor ish-metropolit i Rusise shpalli ne shen Sofi bashkimin e kishave  dhe beri sherbimin sipas ritit roman.
> 
> Mirepo populli bizantin u zemerua tej mase , dhe kjo urrejtje per latinet u shpreh nepermjet fjaleve te nje funksionari te larte te perandorit "Do te doja me mire te shihja ne mes te qytetit çallmen turke sesa mitren latine". Sa me shume afrohej casti i mbrame aq me shume forcohej tendenca e pajtimit me turqit si e keqe me e vogel ndaj nenshtrimit ndaj Romes.
> 
> Keshtu ne ditet e para te prillit 1453 Mehmeti bashkoi ushtri te madhe nen muret e qytetit. Bizantinet kishin vetem 5.000 mbrojtes vendas dhe 2.000 te huaj. Berthama e forcave perendimore perbehej nga 700 gjenoveze nen komanden e Justinianit qe mberriten ne 2 galera pak para rrethimit duke ngjallur shpresa tek bizantinet.
> Mendohet qe forcat sulmuese ishin 10 here me shume.
> 
> ...


Keshtu e kam mesuar edhe une.

Kurse dietad pa ofendime te lutem se ne qofte se King Genci nuke eshte shqiptar atehere i them bravo se e fole shume mire shqipen.
Prandaj edhe nji here ta terhek verejtjen pa OFENDIME te tilla te lutem.

----------


## King_Gentius

Shqiptar jam, po kjo sdomethene qe do shkoj kundra cdo gjeje greke, e nuk do bie ne nivelin e grekeve lunatik qe cdo gje rrotull tyre ju duket shpikje greke. Do kerkoj vetem ate qe eshte me te vertete timja.

Konstandinopoja ishte qytet grek ne 1453, *asnje ketu ska sjelle ndonje burim kunder ketij fakti*. 

Problemi eshte se shume forumista ketu jane te paafte te lexojne me vemendje dekllaratat e njeri-tjetrit, sic ndodhi ne kete rast, e fillojne te na qortojne e te na tregojne ca ishte perandoria Bizante ne shekullin e 5 pas Krishtit. Tregomeni pak kur ju referova kesaj periudhe kohore  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Toro

> Shqiptar jam, po kjo sdomethene qe do shkoj kundra cdo gjeje greke, e nuk do bie ne nivelin e grekeve lunatik qe cdo gje rrotull tyre ju duket shpikje greke. Do kerkoj vetem ate qe eshte me te vertete timja.
> 
> Konstandinopoja ishte qytet grek ne 1453, *asnje ketu ska sjelle ndonje burim kunder ketij fakti*. 
> 
> Problemi eshte se shume forumista ketu jane te paafte te lexojne me vemendje dekllaratat e njeri-tjetrit, sic ndodhi ne kete rast, e fillojne te na qortojne e te na tregojne ca ishte perandoria Bizante ne shekullin e 5 pas Krishtit. Tregomeni pak kur ju referova kesaj periudhe kohore


Postimi yt u editua padashje. Desha te te ktheja pergjigje dhe shtypa gabimisht butonin e editimit ( ne vend te atij te citimit). 

Pergjigje te kam dhene, Kerkoje qofte dhe nje emer te vetem. Ta dhashe. Nese je ne Athine, shko ke e pyete vete profesorin.

----------


## King_Gentius

:pa dhembe:  Lere Toro se ja ke fut kot kesaj rradhe plako.

""""Shprehja "Bizanti nuk eshte grek, por u helenizua" ( Origjinal ne greqisht: To Vizandio dhen einai elliniko, alla ellinise") nuk eshte e imja, por e kam degjuar nga profesori i LETERSISE DHE I THEATRIT NE EPOKEN E BIZANTIT, ( lende te cilen e kam pasur ne vitin e dyte te shkolles se larte). Zoteria quhet Panos Panajotunis dhe ka botuar nje sere librash mbi letersine greke dhe ate bizantine.""""

Une kesaj ju pergjigja. Tregome ku thashe se perandoria bizantine lindi si perandori greke. Fat te mbare ta gjesh kuoten. 


"""Por tek ty po shoh "tmerrin" qe shihin bashkestudentet e mi greke, kur nje profesor i tyre grek, u vinte ne dyshim helenizmin e Bizantit, madje e shpallte ate armik te Helenizmit..."""



Kesaj ju pergjigja nje here 5 rreshta me lart. Skam idete e kalamajve greke. Ketu po flasim per Konstandinopojen ne 1453. Ca do te thuash ti, se ishte gje e mire per greket qe ky qytet ra ne duart turke? Apo qe arti e kultura greke shpetoi nga "tmerri bizantin" kur ra ne duart turke? Apo do te thuash qe greket me ne krye Paleologun po luftonin te mbanin gjalle armikun me te madh te helenizmit? Edhe ne qofte se helenizmi u demtua nga bizanti, ne ke periudhe kohe po bejme fjale, kur ai ishte i helenizuar apo me perpara? :sarkastik:

----------

